# Shave wethers now or wait?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's starting to warm up and the goats are just starting to shed. Today it was 80! Hottest day for the kids so far.
We had a nightmare of a time getting the wethers to walk, they were just hot and feeling too lazy.

Wondering if we should shave them a little tomorrow to make them more comfortable, and maybe find some old shirts we can fix to put on them when it does get cool? 
Their first show isn't until the end of next month, and the boys are chunks, so they need to be walked lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well if yall still have some cold id keep them haired. Can you get a fan?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> Well if yall still have some cold id keep them haired. Can you get a fan?
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Thanks. I don't think a fan will help when the kids are walking them  They walk them late in the evening around 6:30pm before we feed.
We do still have up and down weather. It's going to be 80 today, 70 tomorrow, and upper 50s this weekend, then back into the 60s/70s.

When I said shave, I actually don't mean to shave them real real short, but just enough to get some of the hair off. They haven't started to shed out very good yet, so they have thick coats.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I clipped mine like for show on Monday. We are suppossed to stay in upper 60s here in NC. I think they'll be fine as long as it stays 65 or higher. Mine have a shelter that I can run a heat lamp too if I need too.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I would also say they will be just fine...I shaved all but one of mine already this year. I shaved them short too! lol No one seems cold but the coldest it has gotten here since their hair cuts has been 50 and that was only one night. High's have gotten in the 90's already!?! So my goats are pretty hot all the time!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We were 90 today


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well I decided to wait because it's going to cool off this weekend and lows in the mid 30s. Maybe if I wait until Mon/Tues I can get an idea of what the next 8 day forecast would be. I definitely don't want to make them cold, but figure if we could take off some of the hair, they'd be more comfortable. They have been so miserable the past two days, and each day it was only 80. One of the doelings is also miserable, poor baby. She's starting to shed, but it's not loose enough to brush out yet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Now I am really debating.... it's going to get really warm this week, and the kids goats are so hot, they really don't want to walk. The kids fight with them for a few minutes, and they are just exhausted & panting. Thinking tomorrow I'll shave them a bit, not too close so they don't get cold, but try to make them comfortable. The one doeling they have is miserable


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I would go ahead and shave them then....worst case just put a coat on them but I am sure they will be fine


----------

